# Step 7 V 5.4 Prof



## SAAD RASHED (21 مايو 2007)

حمل هذا البرنامج وادعى للاخ المهندس أحمد عمرو (متفوتش الفرصة )http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54060


----------



## h.d (21 مايو 2007)

سنعمل على التحميل 
لكن لو كان هناك او شرح مختصر عن البرنامج لعمت الفائدة


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا ولكن في مشكله في تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## SAAD RASHED (22 مايو 2007)

اليكم موقع شركة سيمنز اجتهدوا 

https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&caller=view&lang=en&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&objid=10805384&DataKey=10805384&treeLang=en


----------



## SAAD RASHED (22 مايو 2007)

يمكن تحميل كل ال manuals منالموقع بالمشاركة السابقة لمعرفة كل شىء عن step 7


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (23 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bencher_qui (14 يوليو 2007)

Merci................................


----------



## SAAD RASHED (17 يوليو 2007)

All Plc Tec


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

